# Snowboarding opossum?



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

There's never a short supply of random animals people are willing to throw on a skate/snow/surfboard haha.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

and I will watch them every time.


----------



## LoNeWoLF020 (Mar 8, 2012)

the sweater was a very nice touch!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Whatsup with PA? 

They keep groundhogs and opossums as pets?

In the rest of the country we call these varmints, vermin, roadkill and food (Appalachia).

We have avalanche dogs, they have ice-groomer rodents?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> Whatsup with PA?
> 
> They keep groundhogs and opossums as pets?
> 
> ...


You do have to admit the thing is kinda cute... minus the tail.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

We have one that comes up on our deck and my mom can pick it up and hold it. She is a nut job.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it! Funny. The Possum's I would see around my parents house in California were freakin' nasty though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kinda awesome. Little fucker actually turns and shit.

But yeah, those are some nasty, hissing punk ass little bitches. My parents' Great Pyrenees kills the shit out of them... as well as racoons, groundhogs, foxes, coyotes, and anything else it can catch. Damn thing still hasn't learned to stop fucking with skunks though. He's killed 4 of them and the stench takes weeks to wear off no matter what you wash him with.


----------



## AJHXXXIII (Oct 11, 2011)

That is pretty cute, it kinda makes me feel bad for the 4 or 5 I saw dead on the road when it got warm out here in Ohio a few days ago. One of them was as big as a small dog like a pug. I thought it was dog when I saw it in the street.


----------



## bronzzhorse (Feb 15, 2012)

Manamana......manamana.... Ratatouille ROCKS!!!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Come on, that's just stupid. Fuckin' humans :thumbsdown:

Not saying it's cruel or anything lame like that. More that humans are amused by such inane horseshit.




.
.
.
oh wait, i clicked didn't I?


----------

